# differences between <$500 bikes



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi folks.

I've decided to buy a new road bike over the web (either through ebay or bikesdirect.com).

I'm not familiar with components; this is the first bike I've bought in almost 20 years. The leading candidates are the Motobecane Record and the Mercier Galaxy AL:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/motobecane_record.htm
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/gal_al.htm

From what I understand, both bikes are probably built at the same factory, and are very similar. The only major difference that I can see is the carbon fiber fork on the Record.

However, the Record is $150 more. Are there any other major differences that my inexperienced eyes don't see? Would the CF fork make that much of a difference?

I also looked at the Dawes products, but shied away because they have the 2200 derailleurs and 2203 shifters; are the Sora components generally preferable?

I'll be using the bike for exercise, and it probably won't see more than a few hundred miles a year.

Thanks!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Either one would e fine but for my money I would consider the full Tiagra Ibex 4400 for $499.

IMO it's a better looking bike and the Tiagra is quite a bit nicer than the Sora.


----------



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

Lifelover said:


> Either one would e fine but for my money I would consider the full Tiagra Ibex 4400 for $499.
> 
> IMO it's a better looking bike and the Tiagra is quite a bit nicer than the Sora.


Thanks for the suggestion - I've read other places that Ibex is a good choice in this price range.


----------

